# Lock box codes



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been rekeying a lot of houses lately that have old lock boxes on them. So far, all of them have a Safeguard sign in sheet with recent dates on it.

So, if anyone currently working for SG would be kind enough to PM the current codes so I can open and reset these lock boxes and use them I would appreciate it. Thanks. 

An no I am not up to no good. I really just want to reuse the lock boxes. Besides, most of the properties are barely secured. It took me 2 seconds to pop the back door with a pocket knife on the last one.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't think we can discuss anything like that but all i can tell you is that i don't work for safeguard and if there 4 number its usually the last 4 of the loan number


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Just take some time and pick the lockboxes................


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Codes should only be discussed via PM's. 

As far as numerical boxes go, they should be set to the last 4 digits of the loan number. If you keep track of what property they came off of, check with the sheriffs sale filings (they are online around here) you should be able to get the loan numbers from there.


----------

